# Beeswax filtering device



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

Seems like something you can get made at your nearest metalshop/garage.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

FYI, when he says the filter material is secured by "Jubilee clips" he means hose clamps (the type that are screwed tight). I agree with you Katherina it seems like a clever idea.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Looks like a fire hazard to me. Hopefully he turns of the propane before pouring. Also looks like hassle to clean up after wax and slumgum hardens, it will all be intertwined in that filter cloth.


----------

